# IUI w/ Injectables-Follistim



## mokamint7

Hello! My next IUI with be with injectables (probably Follistim) and I was wondering if anyone has done an IUI with injectables. What was the process like? Side effects? Success? How many cycles did it take? 

A little information about me. I have been TTC for 6 months now with an amazing guy friend as my donor. We tried 5 at-home inseminations that all resulted in :bfn:. Our first IUI w/ Clomid was last month that resulted in a :bfn:. This month I'll have Day 3 blood work done as well as an HSG to check everything out before we proceed with the next IUI. 

Any information you can give me would be great! Thanks so much!


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi! I've had IUI x 3 with clomid, and just finished a cycle of IUI with follistim. I got a BFN, so I don't know how many cycles until success, but a lot of people have success with injectibles. I was used to injecting myself with ovidrel (HCG) to force ovulation, so I had the injecting part down. The follistim comes in a pen, from which you dial up the right dose, inject, and push it in. It is pretty cool and very easy to learn. I was a bit overwhelmed when they were showing me, but when I tried it myself it went very smoothly. The quicker you can push the needle in the better, and the less you feel it. It takes some getting used to, but it will get easier, especially after the first poke! Have you had to inject yourself before? It is something I never thought I'd be able to do, but you surprise yourself. As far as side effects, I didn't find too many. I felt a little bloated toward the end of the stims, but they don't want too many follicles for IUI, so they really monitor closely to make sure you're not stimulating too quickly, etc. I also felt more emotional, but I think that it was psychological because it was another step of the whole TTC process, and it is stressful in general, you know? 
They had me start at 100 iu a night, then after a few days decreased the dose because I was responding well and my estradiol level shot up very quickly.
I'm surprised that you are getting the HSG after an IUI because I thought they usually did it first to make sure the tubes are open. Otherwise, IUI won't work for you. Either way, that is good you're getting it done!
So, for my injectible cycle, it was just the follistim every night, around the same time. I only injected for 7 days then I was ready to trigger. They very closely monitored everything, so I only had two follicles because my doc was being conservative. Our doc doesn't like inseminating with a lot of follicles, so he was extra cautious. 
Anyway, I hope that helped. Any other questions and feel free to ask!


----------



## mokamint7

Thanks so much for your response! I had to inject the Ovidrel trigger with my first IUI and that was really easy with no side effects. I'm not scared of needles either so that will help! I am worried about "dialing up the right dosage" and the cost of the Follistim. I know everyone's insurance is different, but I've read anywhere between $300-$700. I had two follicles with Clomid so I was hoping maybe they'd try for 3 this time, but my doctor doesn't like to have a high risk of multiples so we shall see. My HSG is this coming Monday on CD10 and then we wait for my next AF to start this next IUI round. I kinda let the doctor know that I wanted to do an IUI first before running all sorts of expensive test so that's why we're doing the HSG after my first IUI. I'm looking forward to this IUI round, but not getting too overly excited so I'm not devastated if we have to try again. I wish you luck in your TTC journey!! Are you excited or worried about trying IVF?


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi! Oh good so you're used to injecting..that's great! So the actual injecting will be fine for you. It is very very easy to dial up the right dose. Even if you mess it up, there is a way to redo it and start over before you inject..so it is pretty foolproof! That is good that you responded with clomid. Are you unexplained as of now or do you have known factors? Our doctors sound very similar with the avoiding high risk multiples, which I can respect for sure. I was hoping to get 3-4 follicles with injectibles, but since I started responding really well, they backed down and kept it really conservative and I had just the 2, which I always had at least 2 on clomid. Oh well.
I know what you mean about trying not to get overly excited. I try to remain positive, but prepare for the BFN as well. It is a tough balance to find! 
Thanks for wishing me luck..I need it! I am excited about IVF. If you asked me a few months ago, I would have been nervous, and I would have thought that I would never need IVF. However, after the 4 IUIs, I'm so ready to move on to something that may work better for me. The one thing that makes me a little nervous is how I will feel during the injections because it will be a much higher dose than for IUI and your ovaries get really big, and I'm nervous about that, but I will take it one step at a time. It is still weird wrapping my head around the fact that I will have IVF. So strange! But, I'm grateful that the option exists!
As for the cost of Follistim, I am not completely sure. I am really lucky that my insurance covers the medications and treatment. I have heard around what you heard for the pricing too, depending how much you need. If you respond well to the Follistim, you won't need too much of it. I ended up needing 575 iu for my cycle. 

Best of luck to you as well..Good luck with your HSG. I took some ibuprofen (800mg) before and found it helped, and it went smoothly!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I only use a 300iu vial ... it costs about $475. My insurance does not cover Follistim either.


----------



## mokamint7

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I only use a 300iu vial ... it costs about $475. My insurance does not cover Follistim either.

Thanks for sharing! I guess that's not too bad! My insurance sounded like they covered some if it when I called them about it, but then they changed it up and said they won't know how much until my doctor actually calls in and verifies that I actually need the medicine! My best friend (my future child's father) is actually paying the cost for this round of IUI w/ injectables so I guess I shouldn't be complaining about the cost of the medicine!


----------



## mokamint7

Kaylakin said:


> Are you unexplained as of now or do you have known factors?

My situation is kinda interesting. I'm not really sure if I'm unexplained. I've been TTC #1 for 6 months to become a single mother! I met an amazing guy for the sole purpose of us having a child together and co-parenting. We are extremely close and ended up as best friends and I couldn't have asked for a better man as a friend and to co-parent with. We tried the "turkey baster" method for 5 months and then decided to go ahead with IUI. Our first IUI with Clomid was last month but it was a :bfn:. We are now taking a months rest and are getting ready to move on to IUI with injectables for next month!


----------



## gingerbaby

PCOSMOM- I just saw that you pay $475 for 300IU of Follistim. Try Village Pharmacy..they are online and 300IU was $269. There is a $10 membership fee for the year. Hope that helps out some. If you need the direct link just let me know!


----------

